# development kernel 2.5.66 what works / doesn't work for you?

## dufeu

I've finally finished tweaking and playing with the 2.5.66 development kernel and have lived to tell the tale.

My machine:

Mobo: ASUS

cpu: Athlon XP1500+

mem: 512 meg PC2100

sound: C-Media 8738

IDE controllers: ViaPro, Promise (upto ATA100), Promise (ATA133)

Grub setup:

Kernel 2.4.20

Kernel 2.5.66

MemTest86

Configurations that remain the same:

IDE CD-ROM

IDE CD-R/W

Both ide cd drives configured with support under SCSI emulation.

Configurations that are different

2.4.20 - no RTC, no ACPI, 'emerged alsa-driver', 'emerged lm_sensors-2.6' (i2c support)

2.5.66 - RTC, uni-processor ACPI, alsa compiled in, no i2c support.

Notes:

The vanilla development-sources do not currently include i2c support for the viapro sensor set.

Once I finished figuring out the configuration differences I needed between the kernels for this machine, everything seems to be running rock solid.

I've been given to understand that the i2c viapro support I'm looking for will probably occur in the 2.5.67/68 kernel (then again, maybe not).

Is there anything in 2.5.66 that doesn't work for you?

----------

## silverter

fujitsu Siemens 750 AGP notebook. I had some issues with pcmcia, the new Russell's pcmcia-patches would not work  for me, as from mm-sources-2.5.65. I had to reverse those patches and use the ones from mm-sources-2.5.64. Then I could compile pcmcia-cs-utils and my pcmcia network card (3C574-TX Fast Ethernet PC Card) would be recognise properlly.

If your're talking about vanilla 2.5.66, I had not problems with it.

regars,

----------

## okram

I've got the development-sources 2.5.66 kernel working, too, and almost everything is very fine indeed.

I've got two questions, though.

1) regarding snd-cmipci: the alsa driver in kernel compiled perfectly well, including oss compatibility modules. However, I don't know how to autoload the oss compatibility module so that things that need it (e.g. realplay) work out of the box... have currently added snd_pcm_oss to /etc/modules/autoload.d/kernel-2.5. That works hackishly (alsasound init script starts but reports modules are already loaded)

2) I cannot get the mga module for my Matrox G200 to load. 

```
#modprobe mga

FATAL: Error inserting mga (/lib/modules/2.5.66/kernel/drivers/char/drm/mga.ko): Cannot allocate memory 
```

and the system logs:

```
[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.
```

I'm trying to use the kernel drm modules. Is that the right thing to do?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## xming

I am running 2.5.66-mm1, everything is working (and better) on a Dell 610, execpt one thing: wheel mouse's wheel

xming

----------

## silverter

 *xming wrote:*   

> I am running 2.5.66-mm1, everything is working (and better) on a Dell 610, execpt one thing: wheel mouse's wheel
> 
> xming

 

If you can provide us with the relevant part of your XF86Config file, We might help you get your mouse wheel working. What type of mouse are you using? USB? PS/2?

regards,

PS: Did you get the pcmcia-cs utilities to compile with 2.5.66-mm1? If so are you using 2.5.66-mm1 linux headers or other ones?

----------

## xming

[quote][If you can provide us with the relevant part of your XF86Config file, We might help you get your mouse wheel working. What type of mouse are you using? USB? PS/2? /quote]

It should'nt be X, because it works with 2.4 but anyway

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

.

.

.

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "On"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

.

.

.

```

I am using the built-in touchpad/gum (ps/2) and mickysoft optical wheel usb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Did you get the pcmcia-cs utilities to compile with 2.5.66-mm1? If so are you using 2.5.66-mm1 linux headers or other ones?
> 
> 

 

my pcmcia-cs is compile against 2.4.20 without recompiling with 2.5.66-mm1 and works.

AS is working great in the mm

xming

----------

## silverter

Hello, 

This is what I use for my USB Microsoft Wheelmouse, and it works fine

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Buttons"    "5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection
```

Hope this helps... 

regards

----------

## Wrawrat

The IMPS/2 driver will work even if you are not using a M$ wheel mouse. Hell, it works even with an USB mouse! I use that driver with my Logitech Wheel Mouse Optical (USB) because the wheel wasn't working with the other drivers.

----------

## drakos7

I cannot compile drm now. I get a modversions.h missing error. I also get it when I try to configure the hsfmodem that I have. I have read that modversions is going away but do much else needs it it seems.

development-sources 2.5.66

sony vaio GRX550

Any thoughts?

----------

## xming

thanks guys my wheel is working now after adding

```

Option "Buttons"    "5" 

```

strange, I do no need this in the 2.4.x

xming

----------

## b-llwyd

ISDN with the HiSax driver will not work (i think this truth is general, rather than personal). (missing symbol kstat__cpu_something..).

----------

## yokem55

Gateway Solo 9500 Laptop, Linksys WPC 11, rage mobility video, ESS Alegro 1988 sound.

The linux-wlan-ng drivers don't build for 2.5.66-mm2, but the orinoco driver works fine for the most part once I hacked in the proper device/module bindings in my /etc/pcmcia/config file and got pcmcia_core built with my kernel supporting isa.  The only problem I still have is that the orinoco_cs module doesn't like it when the card gets pulled out without a cardctl eject 1 command first.  

ACPI for this lappy doesn't work.  The fan control only gets set at boot time (it stays at whatever state is sets when acpi loads in the kernel) and the /proc/acpi/sleep file is non-existant.  APM works great for the most part, except every now and then my screen gets corrupted with several mismapped vertical stripes when I come out of suspend.  Not sure what's causeing that and restarting X doesn't seem to clear it up, although it is not present in VESA mode.  Might be the drm module.  

The cpufreq support for using the speedstep on the cpu works properly, once I figured out how to use it.  I had to set up a mount for sysfs in my fstab in order to access the scaling_governor file to echo the new settings to.  

Performance seems to be pretty good.  Stays fairly smoot and interactive when simply under higher cpu load but it still gets pretty choppy though under high i/o load and when it starts hitting the swapfile a lot.  Perhaps more memory is in order to rectify this (I've only got 128mb and I'm running kde with a few apps).

----------

## asimon

Today I tried out the 2.5.66-mm3 kernel together with the evms-2 patches. I had the same alsa-oss-autoload problem as okram described. My rootfs is on LVM and I managed to get that working with evms 2 and a hand-built initrd. Another issue I had was that devfsd did'nt set the file permissions correctly. But that was because of some problems with my initrd (after a restart of devfsd everything worked again). (Why doesn't Gentoo come with a mkinitrd script like other distros?)

The ext3 fs driver didn't worked because of an undefined symbol, I suppose the kernel I tried is broken in this regard.

The only grave problems I had were kernel freezes during shutdown (mostly during killing of the X-Server). After three such freezes all my mounted filesystems were corrupt. I replayed a full backup and now run 2.4.20 again.

----------

## des09

I have been running 2.5.66 mm1 for a week on my Asus p3v4 pIII 600, everything working, and loving the speed. kde is smooth,  

Problem is stability, apps (console and X) that were stable under 2.4.20 freeze occasionally, and the whole machine has locked up a few times. (every other day?) 

Going to emerge the latest mm sources, and try that.

I have been overclocking my fsb 11% since I bought this board 3 years ago, (I love having the bios report that I am running a 666mhz processsor) should I try backing off the oc a bit, or will that not affect since it has been stable under many other kernels?

Anyone have any other suggestions?

----------

## tomminator

I tried running mm-sources 2.5.65/66, but it refused to find my root partition (raid0 on a promise ataraid with fasttrack driver) and panicked during boot, so I can't comment on anything else.

----------

## allucid

framebuffer support (vesa and radeonfb) does not work at all for me. screen just goes completely black. i recompiled without any framebuffer support and everything seems to work fine (except i can't get dri to work on my vidcard, of course i also couldn't get it to work in 2.4...still working on that one).

----------

## scrllock

well, ive now tried mm-sources, bk-sources, and development-sources. Only thing that doesnt work is real time clock emulation.. since i can live w/o it, I guess that they work pretty well for me.

----------

## Spida

pcmcia-cs-3.2.3-r2 does not compile for me with development-sources-2.5.66. (Details in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18594)

Does somebody of you experience the same problem or have it working in that combination?

I'll perhaps try mm-sources, but since my notebook is a pentium-75 with 14mb ram, I'll wait for a success-story until I start compiling...

----------

## bakgwailo

I have been using 2.5.x for awhile, and in 66, I only have one gripe. I am on an AthlonXP 2200, with a Soyo Dragon Plantinum, and my IDE/UltraIDE seems very flaky. Transfering alot of data or burning cds usually locks up the cdrom drive and requires a reboot to fix it. Never had these problem with 2.4, but I have read that there are some IDE issues with 2.5

----------

## NU-Slacker

There are indeed some IDE issues with 2.5.  I have a chipset (cmd649) that will not work with  2.5.  The bug is documented and assigned to AC.  However, its been a known issue for 5  months at least now, so Im getting a little bit worried.

----------

## vod

SCSI doesn't compile for me at all.

I can't compile tscm driver for my tekram scsi burner.

In fact I had to turn off support for a bunch of hardware i use to get the thing to build at all.

Framebuffer compiled but was b0rked...

Oh yes lately I can't even boot up because nomatter how i compile 2.5 it freezes half way through the booting sequence right after eth detection i think.

Great. While 2.5 is definately not coming correct, 2.4 is linguering in no mans land with marcello not releasing anywhere near often enough. sigh.

----------

## Exner

I am using kernel mm-sources-2.5.66-r2 full time now. However as I usually dual boot to windows each day, I can't comment on long term stability.

I had several problems which I fixed by autoloading kernel modules. In fact I found some things wouldn't compile or work unless they were modules.

My USB mouse wheel stopped working, but then I noticed the proper USB driver had changed names and wasn't loaded. For my old VIA motherboard with addon USB 2 and Firewire I put these lines in /etc/modules.autoload:

ehci-hcd

uhci-hcd

ohci1394

Kernel AGP no longer seemd to be working with NVIDIA drivers until I inserted this line:

via_agp

So that I can boot straight into X, using the latest NVIDIA drivers, I have this line:

nvidia

To get my sound working, I compiles ALSA with compatibility modules, and didn't compile the native OSS drivers. For my cs46xx based sound card, I inserted these lines to get full OSS emulation:

snd-cs46xx

snd-mixer-oss

snd-pcm-oss

All my devices that worked with 2.4.* generally work fine with 2.5.66-mm2.

----------

## Woland

I posted on this before, but it appears that (software?) RAID-0 does not work for IDE disks.  There is a bug report and the linux-kernel mailing list disscussion.

Unfortunately, this problem seems to have gone a bit stale

Which is really too bad for me, since I run my box off a RAID-0 root partition.

----------

## bart

Without framebuffersupport 2.5.66 is quite stable on my Dell Latitude 266. Sound isn't working, but that's also crap on 2.4.x.

But, when I buildin support for NeoMagic display support, 2.5.66 is oooping like hell. Sometimes it even hangs before I can login, sometimes it takes enough time to start X en some app's. And then it freezes. So, I'm playing now without framebuffer.

Another problem is the PCMCIA networkthing. At least NFS is stuttering (is that a english word  :Confused: ). I didn't figure out yet who is making the troubles. Maybe the PCMCIA controller, maybe the Aragosi card or maybe even NFS itself.

----------

## Exner

 *Woland wrote:*   

> I posted on this before, but it appears that (software?) RAID-0 does not work for IDE disks.  There is a bug report and the linux-kernel mailing list disscussion.
> 
> Unfortunately, this problem seems to have gone a bit stale
> 
> Which is really too bad for me, since I run my box off a RAID-0 root partition.

 

I am running my /usr on a software raid0 partition from ide channels and it is working fine.

----------

## Zeeland

Has anyone succesfully got a Promise Fasttrak 376 working with a 2.5.xx kernel?

----------

